
How 37 Popular Sites Used to Look - noinput
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6464492-the-ecommerce-graveyard-how-37-popular-sites-used-to-look
======
kevinconroy
Amazing to see how many sites ripped off Amazon's look-and-feel. Seems to be
less of that now that the state of user interfaces have evolved and designers
have more successful examples to copy and imitate.

------
akvlad
Sony looked pretty good for 1996 compared to the other big name sites.

